# Tolland, CT - Western push plates needed asap



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

13 ram 1500. I need. Push plates for a 1yo mid weight


----------



## bigdeezle442 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I have a set. I’ll check today


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

Great thanks


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

kj, call this guy he may have the right parts. 
https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/search/pta?query=western+push+plates


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

Link isn’t working


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

Western part number is 33949


----------



## bigdeezle442 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have one. Hows $250 plus shipping sound? Im near albany ny if you want to take a ride. I cant post pics but can text or email them. Thanks


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Check with Smiths in North Franklin, he deals with westerns and more than likely has push plates. 
747 CT-32, North Franklin, CT 06254
Hours: 
*Open* ⋅ Closes 5PM
Phone: (860) 642-7571


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

bigdeezle442 said:


> I have one. Hows $250 plus shipping sound? Im near albany ny if you want to take a ride. I cant post pics but can text or email them. Thanks


Send some pics 860-266-8736


----------

